
Five Conditions to Identify Machine Learning-Ready Business Processes - MaxBenChrist
http://maximilianchrist.com/blog/five-aspects-ml-business-processes
======
sharemywin
The amount of data matters right? Also, some level of potential benefit of the
application of the optimization. I wouldn't optimize something that only one
person uses unless they're time is worth about 1000x mine.

~~~
MaxBenChrist
What you describe are RoI (Return-On-Investment) calculations. In business,
for every investment you have to be sure that the value is greater than the
costs, either if it is a new homepage, a new production machine or a fancy ML
optimization.

So I would not say that this aspect is ML specific, even though it is very
important.

